# How do you share 560 Ft² with all that?



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

My shop is only 20 feet wide and 28 feet long. 
A sixteen foor overhead door is on one end.
I have these so called "stationary" machines: 
Cabinet style table saw, NOT ON WHEELS
Legacy Ornamental mill model 1500EX (one big bugger)
FlatMaster sander
Grizzly band saw
Hegner scroll saw
Delta compound miter saw
ShopSmith (28 years old)
CarveWright.
DeWalt Planer
Penn State cyclone dust collector
and last, but certainly, not least is our Subaru Outback that is parked in the building every night.
!!!!!
As previously stated, I try to maximize the way I use every square inch.
But the most important thing I've done is to put all "stationary" tools on wheels with the exception of the table saw.
Why not the saw? The blade guard with DC is ceiling hung. It would be a lot of trouble to move the saw and try to get it back in the one place I need it to be.

A neighborhood friend came in to the shop during the day and wondered how I get the car in. He thought perhaps I might be able to GET it in, but not be able to open the doors. 
There is plenty of room to open all the doors, once I've tucked everything into the corners.

Kindest regards,
Don "Not Turning Around Quickly" Butler


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Why not free up some space and use the ShopSmith Scroll Saw and Sanders rather then having them as separate units? I am sure you probably have good reason, I was just curious.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I do use the ShopSmith Sanding options and use them a lot.
The Hegner scrollsaw is a gift from SWBMT (She Who Buys Me Tools) and is the best scrollsaw I have ever used.
The FlatMaster sander is quite different from the sanding options I have on the ShopSmith.
Check out this LJ reviewhttp://lumberjocks.com/reviews/175

Don "Have to go Outside To Change My Mind" Butler


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds like plenty of space to me. But I am tucked into 18×20. Then again, my shop hasn't seen a car in it for 6 years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Try sharing your shop with an electrical business ;-((


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Don, I don't have your space but I tried to keep both a garage and a shop for a long time. Eventually I just gave up on the garage idea and let my truck sit outside. Not only did it save me time in that I don't have to tear my shop down each night but it did give me more room for tools.

But from your post I would guess that this option is not viable in your situation. I have often said that I am glad we added the third garage in the basement that I later converted into my shop. It would not be a pretty sight if I had to ask my wife to give up her garage space for my shop needs.


----------



## TimSelf (Sep 20, 2010)

Try a 9×30 basement with stair case in the middle of it. I definitely don't do anything large down there!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Don:

When I built the "Workshop in the Woods" in '07, I briefly considered a cabinet saw. However, as big as my new shop seemed to be (24'x28') I was concerned about having a large machine sitting permanently in "center stage". Yes, there are mobile bases, but as I was approaching my seventh decade, I was not about to start shoving 500 pound machines around.

I opted for a second Shopsmith, which has worked out very well. In fact, now that I have the new PowerPro DVR motor on one of the machines, I have all the power of a cabinet saw.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think Autumn has the right idea, you just have to swap your car for a bike!!!! 
you can get those bikes that have trailers built for them too now!!! )


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Theresa,

That's funny!
I can just see 77 year old me, with my 72 year old wife on the crossbar, pedalling the 30 or 40 miles we travel every week to do our errands! LOL LOL LOL LOL

UMMMmmmmmmmmmm NO.

But thanks for the suggestion.

I'll share it with my sweetheart, Marge.

She'll get a kick out of it, too!

ddwwb


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

I used to have your problem. The biggest pain for me was dragging out and setting up, then having to plan time to put everything back away when it was time to put the cars up. It knocked a big hole in my woodworking time, and took a lot of the fun out of it. I don't think there really IS a good solution as long as you have to share the space.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

How do you share 560 Ft² with all that?
My answer is you don't. 
Are you able to put up a carport in front of the garage?
They sell tube framed carports here for around $600.00 With options to put up sides on 2 sides to block weather.
Just a thought! Another thought might be to downsize your car to a smaller electric car which would take up less space.
If nothing else Don, you can console yourself with the knowledge of the fact there are others out here who feel your pain and live the pain of not having enough space. My last shop was 20×36 and the one I'm setting up now is 12×30 so I understand the need for space.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

My dream plan is to erect a second story on the garage and take my shop up there. 
I wouldn't have to share with the car then.

Don "Dreaming of More Space" Butler


----------



## RalphBarker (Oct 26, 2010)

I park the Winnebago, the Suburban, and the two Mercedes at one end of the shop, leaving about 4,000 sq. ft. for workspace at the other end.

Oh, wait. That was just a dream. ;-)


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

The second story on the garage at 77 is more than I would attempt at 71 unless you are going to limit
yourself to small projects and tools unless you install a beam out over a doorway with a power hoist of
some type on it, or live on a hill, so the second story could be accessed from the back. Just hope your
wife does not swap the Subaru for a Dodge Caravan like mine did. I have to expand the shop/garage
sideways by next summer at the latest. If we could not dream, I guess we would not be woodworkers,
I thilnk half the fun is planning, and being pleasantly surprised at the results when we finally get around to
doing it. Have fun and enjoy.

As ever, Gus the 71 yr young laborer, trying to become a carpenters apprentice


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I have been downsized! I went from a 1300 sq ft shop to a 98 sq ft tool shed. 
Needless to say my power tools will stay in storage until I can find a new shop/home and the hand tools came out! 
Things take a fair amount longer to build but I am more intimately involved with the wood!


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

560 square feet???? try a table saw, jointer, planner, sander , grinder, drill press, dust collector, compressor, and lots of hand held power tools and a bunch of electronics and computer stuff in about 300 sq feet of basement that the wife thinks she can store stuff in too . . . . I cant make room to work as fast as it gets filled in!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I have been downsized! I went from a 1300 sq ft shop to a 98 sq ft tool shed. 
Needless to say my power tools will stay in storage until I can find a new shop/home and the hand tools came out! 
Things take a fair amount longer to build but I am more intimately involved with the wood!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Don stop knocking yourself 77 why your just a daft boy still at your age.Why merely just in the flush of inexperienced learning youthfulness .LOL anyway sounds like you have a great shop wish I was nearer so I could come and look.yours my friend Alistair


----------

